# Car sub box for home setup - amp choice



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a sub box from my previous car with two DLSOA10 on ported enclosure tuned at 38Hz. Can I use this for a home setup? At home I am running a set of Yamaha studio monitors (nothing high end) that need a little more oomph. I was looking into getting a not too expensive sub amp. I have seen many at different price ranges but I do not know which are decent and which are garbage. I started looking for the only one I know that sounds good, and that is one of the the outboard Velodyne amps, but I was not able to find any on eBay. Any recommendations? Used is fine and I would like to keep the price low.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

just go to Parts express and grab a "BASH" amp...stay away from the dirt cheapest of cheap crap...and you will have to rewire the subs to get 8ohm impedance...


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

fcarpio said:


> I have a sub box from my previous car with two DLSOA10 on ported enclosure tuned at 38Hz. Can I use this for a home setup? At home I am running a set of Yamaha studio monitors (nothing high end) that need a little more oomph. I was looking into getting a not too expensive sub amp. I have seen many at different price ranges but I do not know which are decent and which are garbage. I started looking for the only one I know that sounds good, and that is one of the the outboard Velodyne amps, but I was not able to find any on eBay. Any recommendations? Used is fine and I would like to keep the price low.



Look for an older Fosgate Audionics (no association with Rockford) 4-channel amp. They were built like tanks, bridgeable, and designed to push 4ohm speakers (the original Fosgate home theater line was all 4 ohm).

Something like THIS...


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

I am using a Crown amp for a 12" sub powerbass, bought in ebay for less than 75$ shipped.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I think some if the newer crown avoids have a built in eq for tuning too. Bass nodes at home suck but are easier to tune out with a simple peq.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Tuned too high for home use


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

teldzc1 said:


> I think some if the newer crown avoids have a built in eq for tuning too. Bass nodes at home suck but are easier to tune out with a simple peq.


I am using the output sub from the yamaha, I use a vent box and the bass is very nice and loud...



tyroneshoes said:


> Tuned too high for home use


If I turned down the bass increase a lot... Thinking in use a kind of preamp, maybe a crossover...


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have an Adcom GFA-5500 Im trying to sell to help offset the price of new tires.
It does 265x2 at 8 ohms and 450 x2 at 4 ohms.True RMS ratings at 117 volts ac.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I have an Adcom GFA-5500 Im trying to sell to help offset the price of new tires.
> It does 265x2 at 8 ohms and 450 x2 at 4 ohms.True RMS ratings at 117 volts ac.


Nice amp, how much are you asking? Shipped to Florida 33166


----------

